# Bridgewood BW8J 8" jointer value



## aquaholic (Jan 29, 2014)

i have come across this jointer locally. it is a 1997 model with little home shop use. 2hp, 220v single phase. Only has the 3 blade head. He is asking $750 for it. It is in really nice shape, with an extra set of new blades and manual. The price seems high in my opinion. even in good shape, it is still a 16 year old machine from a company that doesn't exist anymore. I have to put in a call to wilke today to see if they still have parts support for bridgewood. What do you guys think is a fair value for this machine?










Chad


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know about a Bridgeport, but that price seem ok for an 8" Delta. 2hp should be fine. You really don't need much if anything in parts as bearings can be third party and everything looks solid. Can you demo the machine? How is chip collection set up? If you can't demo check the tables for flatness and co planer. And you can always offer less.


----------



## aquaholic (Jan 29, 2014)

Bill, I was able to demo and it worked great. Beds are flat and blades are sharp. It is a plug and play machine. It only has a dust chute, so I will have to add dust collection to it. I didn't make an offer yet. He seem firm but negotiable, so not sure what he is willing to do on price.

I guess my problem with price is that I am 2 hours from grizzly, where I can pick up a G0656P for $825. Longer beds, 3hp motor with a 4 blade head, dust collection, and a warranty. I guess in my mind a price around $500 for the bridgewood would seem fair. I could be way off on my thinking. That is where are you pro's come in.

chad


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I see your reasoning. It is not that much more for a new grizzly with warranty and support. Hopefully others can comment on the Bridgeport value.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Bridgewood was a good company and honestly I'd rather not have a warranty and not need it than have on and use it. See what make the motor is and make sure from Wilke that parts would be available if you were to need them down the road. $500 would be tops for me given the motor size and 3 blade cutterhead, $400 would be better.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I doubt is was $750 when purchased….probably less, so they're either greedy or ignorant. It's no longer made under the Bridgewood name, but came from the same factory as older Grizzly, Jet, GI, Sunhill, Woodtek, and others. $400-$500 seems fair to me.

http://stores.lomatools.com/geetech-8-x-65-long-bed-jointer-ct-204/


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Seems a little steep, especially considering the brand new Griz isn't much more. In the $500 range seems more fair to me. I see 8" Deltas in my area for around that price every so often.


----------



## aquaholic (Jan 29, 2014)

Great info so far. So based on the information so far in this thread, I should probable try to get the bridgewood for around $400, or maybe go for the Geetech for $550 ??? Hard to beat that price. Or do I stick with grizzly?

My head is starting to hurt. 
Chad


----------



## aquaholic (Jan 29, 2014)

well, I just sent him an email offer of $450 firm with the extra set of new blades. After researching a little and great input from you guys, I believe that's as high as I will go. Keep the good input coming guys. I'm new to this forum and semi new to woodworking so I need all the help I can get.

chad


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Better to be slightly disappointed that you didn't get something (with the money still in your pocket) than slightly bummed that you *did* get something, with no money in your pocket.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I think you are right on target with your offer. If he says no then so be it. Let him sit on it for another month then check back to see if he has changed his mind. If he sells it for this price….well he sold it. It wouldn't be worth his asking price to me. For only $75 more the Grizzly is probably the better deal.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Chad I can't help you sorry as I live in Scotland, and these machines are not sold here. Also , it is quite unusual to have seperate machines for planing and thicknessing, as over here in Europe we go mostly for a combination machine what you would call planer and jointer combined in one machine anyway it would seem the guys here in the know are sending you some good sensible advice.If he will not come down from his asking price then I would add a hundred bucks and buy the new grizzly with the four cutter head block IMHO that makes more sense.Very kindest regards Alistair


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They were good machines when they were selling them.

Made in Taiwan, but the Wilke people knew how to get the
quality control right.

Price is on the high side for my area, but if there's not much 
local inventory of used machinery in your area you 
may have to pay more than $400 for a 8" jointer. That's
what I see them going for here. I sold an 8" Powermatic
for $550 I think a couple of years ago.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Your offer is very reasonable….maybe he'll get the hint that his price is too darn high. We should all send a $400 offer to make your offer look better! ;-)


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I think you made a fair offer. He will probably refuse thinking it is worth more, but most like will not sell it for near the $750. Now that I think of it I only paid $750 for my 14 inch Mini Max combo and that is twice the machine. There are good finds out there, just depends on your immediate need.


----------



## aquaholic (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, back on the hunt again. He gave me a big no on my offer. Guess he can hang out with all the other craigslist fools that have gone crazy with their asking prices.

Thanks all for your help.
Chad


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

$400.00 is fair


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Here ya go….http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/4331258940.html


----------



## aquaholic (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice find knot, I will have to give him a call tomorrow. Not sure how I missed that in my searches.

thanks, 
chad


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I had a Sunhill/GeeTech 6"jointer and was very pleased with it. I'm thinking about the 8" model Loma carries but monies an issue at the moment. Hope the money comes before they sell all of the old stock of Gee Tech 8" jointers.


----------



## Trevdog7945 (Jan 21, 2019)

I have the same jointer with a four knife head and 2 hp. I would gladly part with it for $500. You may have already found one in this amount of time though. I'm also in South Central PA.


----------



## Beard (Dec 24, 2013)

I have this machine and it was given to me after my uncle passed away. it had counter sinks and extra knifes they paid $982.oo in 91. It is a good machine i have had no problems. I am currently looking for new knifes. I would try and get the price down. Good luck.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

(ummm… thread was started 8 years ago…)


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Some threads refuse to die…..


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> (ummm… thread was started 8 years ago…)
> 
> - PCDub


 LOL. I'd have paid the $750!!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> (ummm… thread was started 8 years ago…)
> 
> - PCDub


 LOL. I'd have paid the $750!!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> (ummm… thread was started 8 years ago…)
> 
> - PCDub


Necroposters unite!

It's funny that in '14 it was priced to sell in several months yet in our economy today it's priced to sell in minutes. Sigh, we deserve what we tolerate.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

To me it looks like another Asian knockoff. For a real Bridge wood machine that would be a deal.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> To me it looks like another Asian knockoff.
> 
> - Aj2


It almost certainly is, new machines under 9 gazillion dollars aren't made in North America anymore, OSHA & the EPA have made sure of that.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> (ummm… thread was started 8 years ago…)
> 
> - PCDub
> 
> ...


Ya I would have paid that too.



> (ummm… thread was started 8 years ago…)
> 
> - PCDub
> 
> ...


This has been on my mind all week. I am thinking about selling one of my lathes. 
And looking at tool prices I can most likely get what I paid for it new back in 2016, or very close to new price. 
And even though that is what the market is doing. I am struggling with the idea of asking that much for it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Go to look, bring 5 crisp Franklins, offer that if everything looks good.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Bridgewood was located in York, PA, and, while passing through the area, I visited (I had bought a small shaper from them maybe ten years earlier). They were a small operation, importing machines and then going over the machines to make sure everything was correct. For that timeframe, they were a step above other importers, and while speaking to the owner, he lamented how their machines were considered the same as other importers. This was about 20 years ago.

About a year or so later, Bridgewood started to reduce the number of machines offered, and seemed to aim more towards advanced hobbyists and higher. Then they seemed to drop their machines altogether, selling only other makes. Then they sort of disappeared.


----------

